# Annual leave and super?



## Ira_Hayes (Mar 6, 2008)

After waiting forever to see a draft of the contract offer from my company it has finally arrived. I'm happy with most of the terms, except for maybe the annual leave I would be entitled to. Maximum 20 days? This seems very little? What does everyone else have? The 20 days would be excluding national holidays. How many of those are there in Australia?

Does anyone here know anything about superannuation? It says in my contract that _"superannuation contributions to be made by the Company at the minimum level required to avoid imposition of a charge under Federal superannuation legislation". _Does anyone know what the minimum level required is and is it "normal" to have this level?

Any thoughts and comments are highly appreciated!


----------



## mornaydv (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Ira

where are you from that gives its employee's more than 20 days leave.
The standard in South Africa is 15 days. 20is normally for management ect.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Ira_Hayes said:


> After waiting forever to see a draft of the contract offer from my company it has finally arrived. I'm happy with most of the terms, except for maybe the annual leave I would be entitled to. Maximum 20 days? This seems very little? What does everyone else have? The 20 days would be excluding national holidays. How many of those are there in Australia?
> 
> Does anyone here know anything about superannuation? It says in my contract that _"superannuation contributions to be made by the Company at the minimum level required to avoid imposition of a charge under Federal superannuation legislation". _Does anyone know what the minimum level required is and is it "normal" to have this level?
> 
> Any thoughts and comments are highly appreciated!



Hi there

Superannuation is compulsary its similar to a pension scheme. On my new contract it is 9% of my salary package, i think this might be standard (not 100% sure thro) 

So you have your base salary, then superannuation and then the total of these two is your total salary package.

The company im working for allows you to apply for LAFHA " Living away from home allowance" if you get this you still pay the 9% superannuation but it is on
a smaller base salary the then your salary is topped up with LAFHA after the superannuation is taken.

The benefit of LAFHA is that this component is tax free so really it is a big benefit while you are classed as a temporary resident.

hope this makes sense, 

Regards
Hels


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is more info on Super - it looks as though 9% is the minimum

Introduction to super

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ira_Hayes (Mar 6, 2008)

*mornaydv*; I'm from Sweden where the standard is 5 weeks (not sure if it's the minimum, but it's what most people have). I currently work in Shanghai, though, which means I currently have 6 weeks + national holidays! Feels tough to give up that many days 

*Karen and Hels*; thanks a bunch! 9% is what I thought as well. I have heard about LAFHA, but decided against it for various reasons (mostly since we would be looking to buy quite quickly)


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Ira_Hayes said:


> *mornaydv*; I'm from Sweden where the standard is 5 weeks (not sure if it's the minimum, but it's what most people have). I currently work in Shanghai, though, which means I currently have 6 weeks + national holidays! Feels tough to give up that many days
> 
> *Karen and Hels*; thanks a bunch! 9% is what I thought as well. I have heard about LAFHA, but decided against it for various reasons (mostly since we would be looking to buy quite quickly)


Hi there

Just had alook at my new contract details and yes i too have 20 days annual leave so its probably standard. Im not sure if that includes any national holidays though as it does not say. I currently have 29 days including bank holidays here in the UK so it is different. 

Cheers 

Hels


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I get five days here in Japan.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

april said:


> I get five days here in Japan.


Hi April

What 5 days annual leave or national holidays?

Regards

Hels


----------



## eddies (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

Have heard that annual holiday allowance in Austalia are lower than the UK but I suppose you get the weather every weekend so you don't need to go away so often!!

K.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

That is five days plus national holidays. But in my company a lot of people have their usual day off on Monday (as everyone has to work on Saturday, our company's busiest day) when most of the national holidays are, so they dip out.


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

The 10 public holidays in Western Australia are New Year's Day, Australia Day, Labour Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, Anzac Day, Foundation Day, Queen's Birthday, Christmas Day and Boxing Day

queensland has 11 days -- google public holidays in au , there are differences in different cities. 

20 days & bank hols seems pretty standard 

Bev


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> The 10 public holidays in Western Australia are New Year's Day, Australia Day, Labour Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, Anzac Day, Foundation Day, Queen's Birthday, Christmas Day and Boxing Day
> 
> queensland has 11 days -- google public holidays in au , there are differences in different cities.
> 
> ...



hi Dnex

Coolio, sounds good, looks like i picked the right state then!! Queensland.

What is Foundation Day?

Regards
Hels


----------



## canuckinqld (Jan 8, 2009)

I work for Queensland Health, I get 5 wks vacation and 9 public holidays. I also work 7.36 hrs a day so have an RDO (rostered day off) once a month, so if you save your RDOs you can stretch out your vacation. We can save up to 5.
Super here is great, my employer pays 12.5% and it builds up fast (except for this last slump in the market)
Good luck with your move and your new job. Jo


----------

